# Early Termination



## itguy4mhyd

Hello Expert Expats,

I would like to know what are the typical charges for early termination of a 2 year mobile contract with SingTel/StarHub.
Support I take a 2 year contract along with a good phone (say LG G2/3) and due to some circumstances have to terminate my contract after 1 year, what would be the penalty?

Thanks
Syed


----------



## garytan

Hi Syed

If you go to the SingTel website, it says "_the Customer shall pay to SingTel Mobile a one-time early termination charge to be calculated in the manner stated in the Equipment Undertaking Agreement._".

Do you have the Equipment Undertaking Agreement you signed when you bought the phone?


----------

